# south willow creek



## Slow Troll (Jun 3, 2009)

Took a drive up south willow canyon in Tooele the other day. There seems to be a nice creek there. Anybody know if there is any fish in it?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No and no.


----------



## Slow Troll (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------

